# Front license plate



## kenkalan (Jan 9, 2006)

How do I attach the front license plate to an 02 m coupe. The holes are to wide. I know I need an adapter but can't find it anywhere. Please help!


----------



## CaptainKirk (Nov 8, 2005)

*Ft license plate*

My 2000 M came with one in place. I'll look to see if there is any number on it and send it to you. I think it looks bad, so I left it off. This state does not require one.


----------



## CaptainKirk (Nov 8, 2005)

Number from underside of plate holder is 51118400068.
Doesn't look like it should cost much. 

Kirk


----------

